# Lost but Not Forgotten - Lilly



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh she looked really beautiful - I hope you have more photos to share. Rest well sweet one - go find my old one, Jake - the keeper of the heavenly tennis balls.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful sweet old face. So true, you never stop missing them.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

My condolences on your loss. I always say, the pain lessens but never goes away. Lily was a beauty!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very beautiful picture of Lilly. I hope you have it blown up and framed


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing the lovely photo of your Lilly, they are gone, sadly missed and never ever forgotten.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beauty. I hope you post more pics of Lilly. The 1 year anniversary was hard for me, but the 2nd was a bit easier.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She was a lovely girl and as most of us on the site have lost our lovely goldens and they are playing pain free at the bridge waiting for us to join them again one day.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Aww Lilly was a beautiful girl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful Lilly. I know she is missed terribly.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is beautiful. Just remember how she will always live in your heart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

And she still watches out over you daily.

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Gods Love


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

She sure is a beauty.

You know when you first loose your precious pet the pain seem unbearable, but as time goes on your heart heals and then a comforting feeling takes over. Maybe its when they have settled into Rainbow Bridge, you just know everything is OK until you meet again!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a fantastic way to look at it!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl. Anniversaries are so hard, she will be with you forever in memory and in your heart.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lilly will always be with you, in your heart

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Lilly


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just saw this thread and I wanted to tell you that Lilly sure was a beautiful girl. I know you miss her terribly...I am so sorry for your loss. xxoo


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw, her sweet face reminds me of my own Lily.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a sweetie--you can tell she was much-loved; and loved much in return.

RIP, Lilly.

SJ


----------

